# Tipton County Sheriff's Department IN. Captain Matt Thompson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Matt Thompson



















Alex Sanz/ Eyewitness News

Sharpsville - An accident involving an Indiana deputy has left the Tipton County Sheriff's Department shaken.

A 24-year veteran deputy, and candidate for sheriff is dead after a motorcycle accident just north of Tipton Saturday afternoon.

It was on an old country road where Matt Thompson's life ended without warning.

Tipton County Sheriff Craig Henderson was one of the first called to the scene.

"Captain Matt Thompson and his wife Joy were northbound on our County Road 200 West on their motorcycle and there was a passenger van westbound on our County Road 300 North," said Henderson. "Apparently the van stopped at the stop sign, and the driver looked both ways. According to the state police proceeding into the intersection. She did not see Captain Thompson and his wife. Captain Thompson was unable to avoid the collision and collided with the van at that intersection."

For 24 years Thompson worked his way up the county police ranks. First as a deputy on street patrol, later as commander of the county jail, and most recently as the Democratic candidate for county sheriff.

Late Saturday, as word of his death spread, flags across the county were lowered to half staff.

"Being in the public like Matt was. Everybody knew him. Everyone liked him. It's a tough loss. It's a tough loss," said Tipton resident Patrick Logan. "He was a great guy, and well respected around town. He's gonna be missed."

"He was tough on his outer skin but he had a heart as big as gold," said Henderson.

His wife was treated and released from the hospital following the accident.

The Indiana State Police is investigating the accident. There's no word if the van's driver, a sixteen-year-old girl from nearby Sharpsville, will face charges.

Captain Matt Thompson is survived by his wife and two daughters.

The viewing will be held Wednesday from 4:00 to 8:00 pm at Porter Funeral Home in Tipton. The funeral service will be held Thursday at 11:00 am at Tri-Central High School's auditorium.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2006)

Matt was the best...tough on the outside and a teddy bear loving heart on the inside. Matt was always ther for me during the hard time of life. I was adopting an 14 month ols daughter whom i had custody of since she was 8mo. The 1st delay due to paper work Matt was working with me on Porter Ambulance...he always told me to positive, that it would all work out...and it did, my daughter is now 16 years old. Matt would always bring a smile to anyones face. no matter how you felt....he refered to me as "kiddo"...even tho I was 3 years older than her was. He was an excellant Emt and a even better sheriff deputy...and both were hard work and took a special person to keep on top with a smile. You knew at all times where you stood with Matt...whether you were a friend or an arrestee...you never had to guess...he was one staight shooter. His enetire family were the same. His mother, WOW what a lady, hs wife and children were his world as he was their world....he will be sadly missed by all who new matt and loved him...during his funeral visitaton, even people he arrested and took care of in th jail during his career came to pay their respects to Matt...so, that in itself, showed the heart of a big hearted man...Matt, God Bless you and your family, we all know you are watching from above and until we meet again, love here on earth surrounds you and your loved ones.....thatnks for the big open heart and all the caring you had for all.....God keep you, as your friends and family go on...we will all look out for one another!!! Much love bro...Suzy B.


----------

